# Camo Film/Aftermarket Camo Finish



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

I am looking at an aftermarket camo finish on my BPS 3.5" with hunter finish. The blueing is starting to wear off the gun quite a bit and it is rusting much easier than it should.
I would like a camo finish to both protect the gun from rust and help conceal the shine when in the field. I am not looking for a camo tape job or a spray bomb deal. I see there are a few guys on the net who put a "factory" camo finish on guns. When I called the local gun shop they said that the factories dont apply the finishes they ship them out to a company that does it for them.
THE QUESTIONS - Who are these companies? Has anyone ever had this done? Would you do the wood as well? How much would/did YOU pay?
TIA and any additional thoughts or info are appreciated.
Scott


----------

